# Did you get your Lyft Daily Summary today



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I usually get my Lyft Daily Summary between 8:30 a.m. - 9:00 a.m. daily (Eastern time). It is now 10:17 a.m. and nothing yet. Is anyone else still waiting for their summary?

Luxi
Providence


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It arrived late today, around noon.
I think they have some problems with their system.
The "lifetime rides" are stuck on the same number since Jul-25


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I didn't even realize that my lifetime rides had not changed in the past several days. I hope they straighten out the glitch and I get paid for my rides for last night. 

Yesterday, my brother, who drives for Lyft in Florida had MY invite list on HIS phone. We don't share any Contacts. Something is definitely screwed up on the Lyft end.

Thanks for filling me in!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

I have not gotten my daily summary, and it's 5:36pm. Yesterday I got mine at an anomalous 1:40pm. It is a little unnerving, but hopefully it no real trouble will come of it and it'll be resolved.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

UPDATE: I just now got my Daily Summary - exactly 12 hours late.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

I never got an emailed summary for yesterday, and today's hasn't shown up via email but yesterday's did show up this morning in the history section of my lyft profile as accessible via the web. Try logging into that at lyft website via web, the summaries do post there the day after one would expect it to be emailed.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I got mine, but also have not seen "lifetime rides" update. Rating has not changed either, whose to say if it's correct? at least number of rides we can verify.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, Sheldon! Mine arrived exactlu 12 hours late.


----------

